# Thanksgiving Week Question



## TargetSenpai (Dec 4, 2019)

Okay, let me start by saying I understand that working Thanksgiving had no effect on the hours given to a store/department for the rest of Black Friday week. That said, many TM's like myself were able to work past 40 hours (I hit 50). Looking at Workday today to preview my pay and I don't see one bit of overtime. To my understanding, overtime is anything over 40 hours for anyone paid hourly rate (and a law)... and regardless of Thanksgiving being an allocated day of it's own, it still falls within the work week. So, my question is... Is this an oversight of HR and am I missing overtime pay or has Spot found a loophole to avoid paying out time and a half because of the exceptions given on Thanksgiving?

I'd love for someone in the know to explain this to me if it's an exception but if it's an oversight I just need confirmation. Thanks!


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 4, 2019)

The hours worked on Thanksgiving do not count towards the total for the week because they are already paid at  time and a half.

If 10 of your 50 hrs were on the holiday, that’s 40 at regular pay, 10 at holiday pay.
If for example you worked 8 on the holiday you’d be paid 40 regular, 8 holiday and 2 overtime.


----------



## TargetSenpai (Dec 4, 2019)

Produce Queen said:


> The hours worked on Thanksgiving do not count towards the total for the week because they are already paid at  time and a half.
> 
> If 10 of your 50 hrs were on the holiday, that’s 40 at regular pay, 10 at holiday pay.
> If for example you worked 8 on the holiday you’d be paid 40 regular, 8 holiday and 2 overtime.


Thanks for the explanation-- though I feel that's a cop-out (not YOU, the company lol) I mean, I've worked for a much larger company and got holiday on top of overtime, so I don't understand how Target can legally justify it just because it's already time and a half. BUT I GET IT. 
Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 4, 2019)

Could be worse. Walmart doesn’t pay time and a half on Thanksgiving.
Could be better. Costco paid me to stay home.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 4, 2019)

It’s definitely a cop out. You essentially forfeit your holiday pay (which they are not legally required to pay) in exchange for overtime (which they have to pay). 

The problem is that if they did change it, they just wouldn’t let us work more than 40 hours on holiday weeks and we would end up with less pay. On top of that, they’d probably hire more seasonal TMs just to help staff that one week, and those TMs would take hours away from us the rest of 4th quarter.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 4, 2019)

Produce Queen said:


> Could be worse. Walmart doesn’t pay time and a half on Thanksgiving.
> Could be better. Costco paid me to stay home.



Could be even better. Target paid me to stay home. But because I went in I got that and time and a half plus a shift differential premium for working while the store was closed.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 4, 2019)

TargetSenpai said:


> Okay, let me start by saying I understand that working Thanksgiving had no effect on the hours given to a store/department for the rest of Black Friday week. That said, many TM's like myself were able to work past 40 hours (I hit 50). Looking at Workday today to preview my pay and I don't see one bit of overtime. To my understanding, overtime is anything over 40 hours for anyone paid hourly rate (and a law)... and regardless of Thanksgiving being an allocated day of it's own, it still falls within the work week. So, my question is... Is this an oversight of HR and am I missing overtime pay or has Spot found a loophole to avoid paying out time and a half because of the exceptions given on Thanksgiving?
> 
> I'd love for someone in the know to explain this to me if it's an exception but if it's an oversight I just need confirmation. Thanks!


The hours worked on Thursday are under holiday pay (which is time and a half). And then e rest of the hours are regular pay.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 4, 2019)

Xanatos said:


> It’s definitely a cop out. You essentially forfeit your holiday pay (which they are not legally required to pay) in exchange for overtime (which they have to pay).
> 
> The problem is that if they did change it, they just wouldn’t let us work more than 40 hours on holiday weeks and we would end up with less pay. On top of that, they’d probably hire more seasonal TMs just to help staff that one week, and those TMs would take hours away from us the rest of 4th quarter.


You get both if you average more than 30 hours. I got 40 hours regular, 11 hours thanksgiving pay at time and a half, and 8 hours of holiday pay regular time.


----------



## TargetSenpai (Dec 4, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> You get both if you average more than 30 hours. I got 40 hours regular, 11 hours thanksgiving pay at time and a half, and 8 hours of holiday pay regular time.


I did get both- the 8 hours and the time and a half for the hours worked on Thanksgiving. It was a nice check regardless.


----------



## Xanatos (Dec 5, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> You get both if you average more than 30 hours. I got 40 hours regular, 11 hours thanksgiving pay at time and a half, and 8 hours of holiday pay regular time.


Sorry, I used the wrong term. I meant to say you forfeit the holiday premium in the scenario above, not holiday pay.


----------

